# What is your favorite long gun?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Either one you own, or one you used to own.... What is your favorite long gun?


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

That's gonna be a toss up, for hunting it's the 6.5 Creedmoor or 6.5 Grendel.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

For plinking, i'll have to think on that one a bit. price of ammo and availability will have to play in the decision now.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

~~~~~~~~~


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Marlin 336W 30-30 with Nikon Buckmaster scope.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine was my Scar 16S. I loved that gun over any other long gun I ever owned. 

Unfortunately due to neck issues I cannot shoot rifles that much, so I ended up selling it a few years ago.

But, it was really awesome.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My SCAR 16s was about 9lbs loaded with my optic and light....


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

I’ve got lots and I can’t say exactly. For big game when I use a firearm a Sako in .300 win mag. A .28 ga Browning 525 for small game. Turkey an Ithaca turkeyslayer or 835 ulti mag are the most commonly used ones.
Pic of prob my today favorite as early bear and deer firearm season about to open.


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

L


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

Many years ago, an old man told me, "The gun shops are full of powerful, efficient blasters designed to maximize the number of birds killed and targets broken. The 28 gauge is supposed to be a gentleman's gun, a gift to yourself for having arrived at a point where the experience of shooting a nimble little 28 gauge is more important than scores or bag counts. Buy one you can be proud to own, is my advice. Buy the best one you can find, that has double triggers and preferably with a color case hardened action, and nice wood."

Now that I am an old man, the Ithacas, Parkers and "Elsies" are rare collectibles. A few years ago I stumbled on to a 28 gauge Dickinson SxS on sale at the local Cabela's. Twenty-eight inch barrels, case hardened receiver, double triggers, beautiful wood, English straight stock, and splinter fore end it looks every bit the classic bird gun.

I should have taken his advice years ago. At a perfectly balanced 5-1/4 pounds it is a joy to carry all day.


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

old tanker said:


> Many years ago, an old man told me, "The gun shops are full of powerful, efficient blasters designed to maximize the number of birds killed and targets broken. The 28 gauge is supposed to be a gentleman's gun, a gift to yourself for having arrived at a point where the experience of shooting a nimble little 28 gauge is more important than scores or bag counts. Buy one you can be proud to own, is my advice. Buy the best one you can find, that has double triggers and preferably with a color case hardened action, and nice wood."
> 
> Now that I am an old man, the Ithacas, Parkers and "Elsies" are rare collectibles. A few years ago I stumbled on to a 28 gauge Dickinson SxS on sale at the local Cabela's. Twenty-eight inch barrels, case hardened receiver, double triggers, beautiful wood, English straight stock, and splinter fore end it looks every bit the classic bird gun.
> 
> I should have taken his advice years ago. At a perfectly balanced 5-1/4 pounds it is a joy to carry all day.


Imo a .28 is the most perfect small game gun for many hunts. It doesn’t damage game and honestly I see not much difference in efficiency over a 20. There should be but I don’t see it. 
Id always been told a .28 was a gentleman’s gun as well.My preference is towards stacked barrels though


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I'm not into long guns as much. Probably my Bushmaster.


----------



## etec800r (9 mo ago)

Beretta DT10, burns the clays up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

My Sako M995 .300 Win Mag. Hands down the most accurate rifle I've ever owned. Shooting Berger 190vld hunting bullets, it hits like Thor's hammer.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

An Alamo Precision custom in .280 Remington is my favorite rifle. A coyote is my least favorite animal


----------



## etec800r (9 mo ago)

old tanker said:


> Many years ago, an old man told me, "The gun shops are full of powerful, efficient blasters designed to maximize the number of birds killed and targets broken. The 28 gauge is supposed to be a gentleman's gun, a gift to yourself for having arrived at a point where the experience of shooting a nimble little 28 gauge is more important than scores or bag counts. Buy one you can be proud to own, is my advice. Buy the best one you can find, that has double triggers and preferably with a color case hardened action, and nice wood."
> 
> Now that I am an old man, the Ithacas, Parkers and "Elsies" are rare collectibles. A few years ago I stumbled on to a 28 gauge Dickinson SxS on sale at the local Cabela's. Twenty-eight inch barrels, case hardened receiver, double triggers, beautiful wood, English straight stock, and splinter fore end it looks every bit the classic bird gun.
> 
> I should have taken his advice years ago. At a perfectly balanced 5-1/4 pounds it is a joy to carry all day.


That is a sweet 28 gauge. I love my handguns but bird hunting and clay shooting guns are still my weakness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I really don't have a lot of long guns. Of my rifles and shotguns, this is probably my favorite. Caliber is .44mag.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I had a Remington 788 in 22 250 that was one straight shooter, but I don't have it now so now I've got a M1A in 308


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

I loved my Weatherby VGS in .30-06, it claimes a nice 5X5 Elk, a big Bull Moose in Canada and many prairie dogs plus deer. It was accurate with everything from 220 grain down to 110 grain HP's.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

My one and only long gun is a Springfield M1A. But I would love to get either a Savage 110 Tactical in .308 or a Springfield 2020 way point in .308


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Favorite was a Winchester Model 7 in 300 WSM. A see it? Can hit, it rifle for me.
After that one, a Remington 700, don't remember the letters but think it was ADL, in .270. Plenty adequate for most NA game, at any reasonable distance.
Sadly, I became so recoil sensitive, both had to go. Fired one round out of the 270 and spent a week on pain meds. 
Small Bore? Easy, Marlin Model 60. Had it for near 50 years and still going strong.


----------



## Bookemdano (7 mo ago)

Springfield M1A Scout Squad,


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Beautiful. Mine has the walnut stock with a few upgrades


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Gary1952 said:


> Beautiful. Mine has the walnut stock with a few upgrades
> View attachment 22554
> 
> View attachment 22555


Been lusting for one of these for a long time. Carried an M14 on a lot of missions, and it turned a lot of cover to concealment, and could reach out and touch someone.
I don't need another caliber and have something that does a comparable job with comparable performance, but the love is still there. I don't know how I would handle the recoil these days, but don't remember it being a concern before. Things have changed though.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> Been lusting for one of these for a long time. Carried an M14 on a lot of missions, and it turned a lot of cover to concealment, and could reach out and touch someone.
> I don't need another caliber and have something that does a comparable job with comparable performance, but the love is still there. I don't know how I would handle the recoil these days, but don't remember it being a concern before. Things have changed though.


It took me 25yrs before I was able to get one. Family came first


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

For many, many years.....my favorite long gun was the Remington 1100. Used to bird hunt a lot. But over the years I quit and never picked it up again.
Now my fav is the AR. I have an Anderson...don't even remember the model. 

I moved out here in the country in 1976. I could literally shoot in my yard. For years i walked out into a field right next to me and fire any kind of gun- handgun, shot gun, rifle. Now there are probably 200 homes around me!


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> For many, many years.....my favorite long gun was the Remington 1100. Used to bird hunt a lot. But over the years I quit and never picked it up again.
> Now my fav is the AR. I have an Anderson...don't even remember the model.
> 
> I moved out here in the country in 1976. I could literally shoot in my yard. For years i walked out into a field right next to me and fire any kind of gun- handgun, shot gun, rifle. Now there are probably 200 homes around me!


Sounds like you live around me, same thing happened here. when i moved here it was the country. now i still don't have houses all around, but the subdivisions are not far away.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Higgy Baby said:


> For many, many years.....my favorite long gun was the Remington 1100. Used to bird hunt a lot. But over the years I quit and never picked it up again.
> Now my fav is the AR. I have an Anderson...don't even remember the model.
> 
> I moved out here in the country in 1976. I could literally shoot in my yard. For years i walked out into a field right next to me and fire any kind of gun- handgun, shot gun, rifle. Now there are probably 200 homes around me!


City folks invading the country to escape the mess they made there, and making a mess out of the small towns and rural areas.
Several sleepy farm towns in the area are an O-fficial Train Wreck any more. A couple of them have so quickly outgrown the infrastructure, they are unbelievably frustrating to move around. 
Them corn and cotton fields are growing houses now. Innocence lost.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The first pic is my all time. It is a Remington 700 Tactical with several upgrades. 
The second pic is my Remington 870 Special purpose Magnum. Rifled Remington slug barrel, Boyds furniture, 3x9 Leupold scope.
With sabot rounds it will send an ounce of copper @ 1600 FPS into a bucks heart. With the Remington vent rib barrel I can harvest all kinds of goodies from the woods.
Sooooo, 700 favorite, 870 ass kicker, niether leaves the herd until I do.😇


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

Either one of my Henrys chambered in 45 Colt and .357 Mag/.38 Spl.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh my!.......I forgot about the Henry's! She may be right....I am getting "sen _ _ _ " I have 3 Henrys. All 22. One I have shot many times....the other 2 are wrapped up and stored untouched. They are special.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I've got it a Springfield M1A but looking into getting a Savage 110 tactical in .308 but love to get a lever action in 45-70 like I use to have years ago, it was a Marlin 1895


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Circa 1978 Ruger® No 1 in 7mm Remington® Magnum...


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

That one hands down my Henry


----------

